# pronomi combinati



## maronzolo

Scusate la domanda, ma alcuni studenti mi hanno chiesto perche' si dice "mi dai un libro" e "me lo dai". Per quale motivo "mi", come gli altri pronomi indiretti seguiti da un pronome diretto, devono cambiare la "i" in "e" ? 
Grazie!


----------



## Necsus

Non so se esistano motivi diversi da quelli fonetici (spesso rimane solo la regola), in quanto le grammatiche non li riportano, sta di fatto che (Serianni VII,62) "Davanti a _lo, la, li, le_ e _ne_ la _i_ di un altro pronome atono si trasforma in _e_: _mi lo > me lo, ci ne > ce ne_, ecc. Inoltre, _le_ e _gli_ diventano _glie_ invariabile, che normalmente si scrive unito al pronome successivo".


----------



## alidoro

Dai recessi della memoria mi viene in mente che esisteva (forse) anche in latino la possibilità del "doppio accusativo"... Dipende dalla posizione del pronome personale... Forse qualcuno più "fresco" di studi, o di pratica, può confermare (o smentire senza appello)?


----------



## annapo

Sì, è vero, in latino alcuni verbi reggevano il *doppio accusativo*: quello della *persona* (che altrimenti sarebbe stata un dativo) e della *cosa*. Si costruivano anteponendo l'accusativo della cosa a quello della persona. Si trattava di una dozzina di verbi molto particolari (chiedere per sapere, chiedere per avere, insegnare, interrogare ecc), tuttavia io non vedo una reale attinenza con il nostro caso .

Il fatto è che il doppio accusativo latino ha una natura talmente specifica e definita, da non prestarsi a generare una regola così generale (scusate il bisticcio) quale quella che abbiamo in italiano. 

Tanto più che "me" negli esempi non è accusativo: è a tutti gli effetti un dativo, e non è nemmeno detto che il complemento oggetto col pronome personale sia sempre e solo "me": "me" e "mi" possono essere sia complementi diretti (accusativo) che complementi di termine (dativo) (insomma, non è la "forma" del pronome che ne identifica la funzione grammaticale)

sposami = sposa me
chiamami = chiama me
amami = ama me
guardami = guarda me

ma:
telefonami = telefona a me
dimmi = dì a me
dammi = dài a me
chiedimi = chiedi a me

vabbè, l'ho fatta un po' lunga, spero di essere comunque riuscita a spiegarmi.
Anna


----------



## Aliky

Buonasera! Vorrei chiedere una domanda:quando scriviamo:gliel'avrebbe detto, dobbiamo per forza usare l'apostrofo in casi simili o non e' obbligatorio?
P.e: glielo avrei dato, gliela avrei pulita...


----------



## laurentius87

Aliky said:


> Buonasera! Vorrei chiedere una domanda:quando scriviamo:gliel'avrebbe detto, dobbiamo per forza usare l'apostrofo in casi simili o non e' obbligatorio?
> P.e: glielo avrei dato, gliela avrei pulita...


Non è obbligatorio. Anzi, la forma con l'apostrofo mi sembra più frequente all'orale che allo scritto.

_Glielo avrei dato_ 
_Gliel'avrei dato_


----------



## Necsus

Per approfondire eventualmente l'argomento ci sono varie discussioni in cui si parla dell'apostrofo, una è: Elisione e troncamento/apocope.


----------



## Aliky

Vi ringrazio!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao amici,

Qualora servisse, vi prego di proseguire la discussione in uno dei filoni già aperti.
Grazie per la collaborazione. 

Laura_
Moderatrice_


----------



## barnaba

annapo said:


> Sì, è vero, in latino alcuni verbi reggevano il *doppio accusativo*: quello della *persona* (che altrimenti sarebbe stata un dativo) e della *cosa*. Si costruivano anteponendo l'accusativo della cosa a quello della persona. Si trattava di una dozzina di verbi molto particolari (chiedere per sapere, chiedere per avere, insegnare, interrogare ecc), tuttavia io non vedo una reale attinenza con il nostro caso .
> 
> Il fatto è che il doppio accusativo latino ha una natura talmente specifica e definita, da non prestarsi a generare una regola così generale (scusate il bisticcio) quale quella che abbiamo in italiano.
> 
> Tanto più che "me" negli esempi non è accusativo: è a tutti gli effetti un dativo, e non è nemmeno detto che il complemento oggetto col pronome personale sia sempre e solo "me": "me" e "mi" possono essere sia complementi diretti (accusativo) che complementi di termine (dativo) (insomma, non è la "forma" del pronome che ne identifica la funzione grammaticale)
> 
> sposami = sposa me
> chiamami = chiama me
> amami = ama me
> guardami = guarda me
> 
> ma:
> telefonami = telefona a me
> dimmi = dì a me
> dammi = dài a me
> chiedimi = chiedi a me
> 
> vabbè, l'ho fatta un po' lunga, spero di essere comunque riuscita a spiegarmi.
> Anna



il tuo post mi ha aiutato a chiare le idee, penso che sia uno degli argomenti di italiano più difficili da spiegare, e capire.
Sono arrivato ad alcune conclusioni, vi faccio degli esempi:

me lo dai = tu dai quello a me    --> dativo
mi dai quello = tu dammi quello --> accusativo

Nel primo caso l'azione nasce a se stante, slegata dall'oggetto. Solo successivamente si lega ad un complemento di termine. Per questo è dativo.
Nel secondo caso ho invece evidenziato come "mi" sia un accusativo, perchè l'azione (dare) nasce già legata all'oggetto.



Per dimostrarlo in modo chiaro ecco un'altro esempio:

mangiami             --> accusativo
mangia me           --> dativo
mangia me e te     --> dativo con 2 complementi di termine

L'ultima frase dimostra che "mi" non può mai essere un dativo, perchè non dà la possibilità di usare due diversi complementi di termine per la stessa azione.
Significa che nel caso di "mi" l'azione nasce già legata all'oggetto, mentre nel caso di "me" nasce senza oggetto, ma si lega successivamente al complemento di termine, rispondendo alla domanda "a chi?".

Concludendo "mi" si usa per l'accusativo, mentre "me" per il dativo.
Perlomeno secondo i miei ragionamenti! ;-)


----------



## stella_maris_74

Ciao Barnaba,
ho paura che il tuo ragionamento sia inesatto 
accusativo = complemento oggetto (risponde alla domanda "cosa?")
dativo= complemento di termine (risponde alla domanda "a chi")



barnaba said:


> il tuo post mi ha aiutato a chiare le idee, penso che sia uno degli argomenti di italiano più difficili da spiegare, e capire.
> Sono arrivato ad alcune conclusioni, vi faccio degli esempi:
> 
> me lo dai = tu dai quello a me    --> dativo
> mi dai quello = tu dammi quello --> accusativo no, è dativo anche questo: dai quello *a me*
> 
> Nel primo caso l'azione nasce a se stante, slegata dall'oggetto. Solo successivamente si lega ad un complemento di termine. Per questo è dativo.
> Nel secondo caso ho invece evidenziato come "mi" sia un accusativo, perchè l'azione (dare) nasce già legata all'oggetto.
> 
> Questo ragionamento non mi è chiaro per niente , vedi sopra le definizioni di dativo e accusativo.
> 
> 
> 
> Per dimostrarlo in modo chiaro ecco un'altro esempio:
> 
> mangiami             --> accusativo
> mangia me           --> dativo no, è sempre accusativo! "me" è complemento oggetto esattamente come "mi" di "mangiami"
> mangia me e te     --> dativo con 2 complementi di termine no, sono due complementi oggetto
> 
> L'ultima frase dimostra che "mi" non può mai essere un dativo, perchè non dà la possibilità di usare due diversi complementi di termine per la stessa azione. Prego?
> Significa che nel caso di "mi" l'azione nasce già legata all'oggetto, mentre nel caso di "me" nasce senza oggetto, ma si lega successivamente al complemento di termine, rispondendo alla domanda "a chi?". Come sopra, non riesco a capire questo ragionamento.
> 
> Concludendo "mi" si usa per l'accusativo, mentre "me" per il dativo.
> Perlomeno secondo i miei ragionamenti! ;-)
> Eh no, mi sa di no


----------



## Marta Buenos Aires

Per finire un compito, devo completare queste due frasi con i pronomi combinati corretti, ma non so come farlo, per favore, mi aiutate?
1) Non risco ad immaginare questo mobile in casa mia, non .... .... vedo proprio.
2) Ho messo il passaporto nella borsa, .... .... ho messo prima di uscire.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Marta e benvenuta in WRF!
Allora... La soluzione non possiamo dartela noi, ma posso indicarti la strada da seguire:
1) [...], non [lì] [quello] vedo proprio ;
2) [...], [lì] [quel] ho messo prima di uscire.


----------



## Marta Buenos Aires

Nelle due frasi devo sostiruire un Oggetto Diretto (questo mobile/il passaporto) e un posto (in casa mia/nella borsa).
L'Oggetto Diretto lo posso sostituire con "lo" e il posto con il locativo "ci":
_... non *lo ci* vedo proprio_: va bene? (mi _suona_ bene)
Ma seguendo la stessa strada, _... *lo ci* ho messo prima di uscire_, non mi _suona_ tanto bene.


----------



## zipp404

*1.* Il pronome che rappresenta il luogo precede il pronome complemento oggetto diretto.

*2. * Davanti al pronome complemento oggetto diretto, il pronome di luogo *ci* diventa _*ce*_.

*3. *  Davanti *alle* forme verbali _ho, hai, ha, hanno_ i pronomi complemento oggetto diretto *lo* e *la* (a volte) perdono la vocale -->  l'ho, l'hai, l'ha, l'hanno

Provaci ancora una volta!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao zipp,
Solo una piccola correzione:


zipp404 said:


> *3. *  Davanti *alle* forme verbali _ho, hai, ha, hanno_ i pronomi complemento oggetto diretto *lo* e *la* (a volte) perdono la vocale -->  l'ho, l'hai, l'ha, l'hanno


----------

